# MacBook Pro - Model 6,2 - Keyboard does not work on boot

## Mustang-Speed

Hi, All

I have just finished creating a custom install of Gentoo on my new MacBook Pro 2010 6,2.

I used a gentoo boot cd, after it booted the internal keyboard does not work....?!

I did a little googling and found that that if you plug in a usb keyboard that would work (not exactly fixing the original problem) I figured it was just a problem with the boot cd.

I proceeded to build my gentoo system as normal in a ch-rooted environment.

Finally after building everything needed to finally boot the system on it's own, I proceeded to build the final step GRUB2 from scratch as the ebuild version does not build grub.efi.

After doing some research (see here) about EFI and GRUB2 on MacBook I had managed to successfully build grub2 and get all files into there proper places...

Now that I can boot my MacBook Pro into grub and boot the system.....

I get stuck at the login prompt with not keyboard support for the internal keyboard as well as no support for usb keyboard, at leased thats what it seems like. I cannot type anything. [This video best describes my problem (see here) BTW not my video. It's of an old MacBook Pro.]

I have everything I could think of selected in my kernel via "make menuconfig" before building. I have tried a few variations but still no keyboard support.

Does anyone know what I need to do or patch to get support for the keyboard to work????

Here's a device list for my MacBook Pro

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB Universal Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a29 (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)

04:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW643 PCI Express1394b Controller (PHY/Link) (rev 08)
```

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: after searching the gentoo forum I found an old post about a user having the same issue (see here) but I do not understand what was done to correct the issue. (Note: I built my own Kernel config)  I don't want to just go blindly enabling all usb and keyboard options in the Kernel....!?!!Last edited by Mustang-Speed on Tue Jan 18, 2011 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mustang-Speed

I may have bigger problems... Looks like my system can't assign IRQ's.....? Only brings up 1 cpu when booted system is i7 with 2 physical cores.....?

Some googling seems to indicate I need to patch the kernel (see this post) but I have no idea how to apply that patch to a gentoo-sources install?

Here's my systems DMESG output that I managed to snag via SSH'ing into the system (only way to interact with the system since the MacBooks keyboard does not work yet).

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.37-gentoo (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.3, pie-0.4.5) ) #3 SMP Tue Jan 18 07:11:07 EST 2011

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=(hd1,gpt3)/boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3 noefi fakebios reboot=pci pci=biosirq add_efi_memmap

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000008e000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000008e000 - 000000000008f000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000008f000 - 0000000000090000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000090000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000c0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000008b673000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008b673000 - 000000008b6ef000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008b6ef000 - 000000008b6f5000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008b6f5000 - 000000008b70f000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008b70f000 - 000000008b737000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008b737000 - 000000008b75f000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008b75f000 - 000000008b785000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008b785000 - 000000008b7af000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008b7af000 - 000000008b7f6000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008b7f6000 - 000000008c000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000008de00000 - 0000000090000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e00f8000 - 00000000e00f9000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffec4000 - 00000000ffee8000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000270000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] PCI: Unknown option `biosirq'

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] DMI not present or invalid.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x270000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: write-back

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-DFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0C0000000 mask FC0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   1 base 0A0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 090000000 mask FF0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 08C000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x8b7f6 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000008b7f6000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 008b600000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  008b600000 - 008b7f6000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 8b7f6000 @ 1fffb000-20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000270000000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0270000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 270000000 @ 8b7eb000-8b7f6000

[    0.000000] ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found (20101013/tbxfroot-219)

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000270000000

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000270000000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [000000026fffb000 - 000000026fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00089fffff] PMD -> [ffff880267e00000-ffff88026effffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00270000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[8] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000008e

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000090 -> 0x000000a0

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0008b673

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0008b6ef -> 0x0008b6f5

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0008b70f -> 0x0008b737

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0008b75f -> 0x0008b785

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0008b7af -> 0x0008b7f6

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00270000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2078364

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 7 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3919 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 552774 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 20608 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1486720 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 16

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000008e000 - 000000000008f000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000008f000 - 0000000000090000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000c0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000c0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000008b673000 - 000000008b6ef000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000008b6f5000 - 000000008b70f000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000008b737000 - 000000008b75f000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000008b785000 - 000000008b7af000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000008b7f6000 - 000000008c000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000008c000000 - 000000008de00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000008de00000 - 0000000090000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000090000000 - 00000000e00f8000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000e00f8000 - 00000000e00f9000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000e00f9000 - 00000000fed1c000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000ffec4000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffec4000 - 00000000ffee8000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffee8000 - 0000000100000000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 90000000 (gap: 90000000:500f8000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages/cpu @ffff88008b400000 s75840 r8192 d22464 u2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s75840 r8192 d22464 u2097152 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2043413

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=(hd1,gpt3)/boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3 noefi fakebios reboot=pci pci=biosirq add_efi_memmap

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 8115568k/10223616k available (6330k kernel code, 1910160k absent, 197888k reserved, 6888k data, 644k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:256 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.001000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.002000] Detected 2660.236 MHz processor.

[    0.000006] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5320.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=2660236)

[    0.000011] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000026] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000029] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.000036] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.000547] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.002420] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.003244] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.003359] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.003364] ns_cgroup deprecated: consider using the 'clone_children' flag without the ns_cgroup.

[    0.003368] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.003373] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.003395] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.003397] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.003403] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.003412] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.003420] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.003422] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, Westmere events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.003430] ... version:                3

[    0.003432] ... bit width:              48

[    0.003434] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.003436] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.003438] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.003440] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.003442] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.003492] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    0.007272] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed

[    0.007324] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the BIOS.

[    0.007326] SMP motherboard not detected.

[    0.007330] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.210104] SMP disabled

[    0.210198] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.210201] Total of 1 processors activated (5320.47 BogoMIPS).

[    0.210998] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 6224 bytes left

[    0.211250] Time: 16:24:23  Date: 01/18/11

[    0.211279] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.211526] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 5888 bytes left

[    0.211550] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.216356] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.216443] ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

[    0.216493] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.216596] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.216670] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.216775] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.216802] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.216834] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.217196] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

[    0.217200] PCI: Probing PCI hardware

[    0.217203] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[    0.217246] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0044] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.217261] DMAR: BIOS has allocated no shadow GTT; disabling IOMMU for graphics

[    0.217278] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0045] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.217298] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.217300] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.217311] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0046] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.217320] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc1400000-0xc17fffff 64bit]

[    0.217325] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xb0000000-0xbfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.217329] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20: [io  0x3130-0x3137]

[    0.217386] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:3b3b] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.217439] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20: [io  0x3100-0x311f]

[    0.217495] pci 0000:00:1a.1: [8086:3b3e] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.217548] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20: [io  0x30e0-0x30ff]

[    0.217603] pci 0000:00:1a.2: [8086:3b3f] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.217657] pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20: [io  0x30c0-0x30df]

[    0.217721] pci 0000:00:1a.7: [8086:3b3c] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.217745] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10: [mem 0xc1d05c00-0xc1d05fff]

[    0.217830] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.217834] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

[    0.217863] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:3b56] type 0 class 0x000403

[    0.217882] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc1d00000-0xc1d03fff 64bit]

[    0.217956] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.217961] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.217984] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:3b42] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.218059] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.218063] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.218095] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:3b44] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.218171] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.218175] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.218201] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:3b46] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.218276] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.218280] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.218306] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:3b48] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.218381] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.218385] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.218416] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:3b36] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.218469] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x30a0-0x30bf]

[    0.218524] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:3b37] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.218577] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x3080-0x309f]

[    0.218633] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:3b38] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.218686] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x3060-0x307f]

[    0.218741] pci 0000:00:1d.3: [8086:3b39] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.218794] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0x3040-0x305f]

[    0.218858] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:3b34] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.218882] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xc1d05800-0xc1d05bff]

[    0.218967] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.218972] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.218995] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:2448] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.219069] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:3b09] type 0 class 0x000601

[    0.219190] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:3b29] type 0 class 0x000106

[    0.219215] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x3128-0x312f]

[    0.219226] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x313c-0x313f]

[    0.219236] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x3120-0x3127]

[    0.219247] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x3138-0x313b]

[    0.219257] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x3020-0x303f]

[    0.219267] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xc1d05000-0xc1d057ff]

[    0.219313] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.219317] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.219339] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:3b30] type 0 class 0x000c05

[    0.219359] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xc1d06000-0xc1d060ff 64bit]

[    0.219388] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0xefa0-0xefbf]

[    0.219433] pci 0000:00:1f.6: [8086:3b32] type 0 class 0x001180

[    0.219458] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10: [mem 0xc1d04000-0xc1d04fff 64bit]

[    0.219569] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0a29] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.219580] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc0000000-0xc0ffffff]

[    0.219592] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0x90000000-0x9fffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.219604] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xa0000000-0xa1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.219613] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0x2000-0x207f]

[    0.219621] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xc1000000-0xc107ffff pref]

[    0.219668] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0be2] type 0 class 0x000403

[    0.219678] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xc1080000-0xc1083fff]

[    0.219774] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.219778] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.219780] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xc10fffff]

[    0.219783] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0xa1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.220019] pci 0000:02:00.0: [14e4:1684] type 0 class 0x000200

[    0.220046] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc1c00000-0xc1c0ffff 64bit]

[    0.220178] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.220183] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.222098] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.222109] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.222117] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc1c00000-0xc1cfffff]

[    0.222127] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.222256] pci 0000:03:00.0: [14e4:4353] type 0 class 0x000280

[    0.222284] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc1b00000-0xc1b03fff 64bit]

[    0.222406] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.222407] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.222413] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.224121] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.224132] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.224140] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xc1b00000-0xc1bfffff]

[    0.224150] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.224240] pci 0000:04:00.0: [11c1:5901] type 0 class 0x000c00

[    0.224268] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc1a00000-0xc1a00fff 64bit]

[    0.224382] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.224383] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.224389] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.226084] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.226095] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.226103] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xc1a00000-0xc1afffff]

[    0.226113] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.226186] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.226191] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.226196] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xc1900000-0xc19fffff]

[    0.226203] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.226273] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06] (subtractive decode)

[    0.226280] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.226284] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc1800000-0xc18fffff]

[    0.226291] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.226293] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.226295] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xfffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.226404] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.227031] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none

[    0.247616] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.247710] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000008e000 - 000000000008ffff 

[    0.247712] reserve RAM buffer: 000000008b673000 - 000000008bffffff 

[    0.247715] reserve RAM buffer: 000000008b6f5000 - 000000008bffffff 

[    0.247717] reserve RAM buffer: 000000008b737000 - 000000008bffffff 

[    0.247719] reserve RAM buffer: 000000008b785000 - 000000008bffffff 

[    0.247720] reserve RAM buffer: 000000008b7f6000 - 000000008bffffff 

[    0.247845] NET: Registered protocol family 23

[    0.247858] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15

[    0.247887] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.247889] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.247892] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.247953] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.248095] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.248098] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.248099] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.248111] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.248171] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.251885] pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

[    0.252018] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xa2000000-0xa21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252024] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xa2200000-0xa23fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252029] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xa2400000-0xa25fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252035] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xa2600000-0xa27fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252039] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.252042] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.252046] pci 0000:00:1c.2: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.252049] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.252053] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.252056] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.252060] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xc10fffff]

[    0.252063] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90000000-0xa1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252068] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.252072] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.252079] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc1c00000-0xc1cfffff]

[    0.252085] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa2000000-0xa21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252094] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.252098] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.252105] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xc1b00000-0xc1bfffff]

[    0.252111] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xa2200000-0xa23fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252120] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.252124] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.252131] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xc1a00000-0xc1afffff]

[    0.252137] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xa2400000-0xa25fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252145] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.252149] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.252156] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xc1900000-0xc19fffff]

[    0.252162] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xa2600000-0xa27fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252171] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

[    0.252174] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.252180] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc1800000-0xc18fffff]

[    0.252186] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.252197] pci 0000:00:01.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.252202] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.252209] pci 0000:00:1c.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.252216] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.252224] pci 0000:00:1c.1: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.252230] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.252238] pci 0000:00:1c.2: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.252244] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.252250] pci 0000:00:1c.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    0.252257] pci 0000:00:1c.3: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.252264] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.252272] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.252276] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.252277] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xfffffffff]

[    0.252279] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.252281] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xc0000000-0xc10fffff]

[    0.252282] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0x90000000-0xa1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252284] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.252286] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xc1c00000-0xc1cfffff]

[    0.252287] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xa2000000-0xa21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252289] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.252290] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xc1b00000-0xc1bfffff]

[    0.252292] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xa2200000-0xa23fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252294] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.252295] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xc1a00000-0xc1afffff]

[    0.252297] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xa2400000-0xa25fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252298] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.252300] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xc1900000-0xc19fffff]

[    0.252301] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xa2600000-0xa27fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.252303] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xc1800000-0xc18fffff]

[    0.252305] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.252306] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xfffffffff]

[    0.252331] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.252508] IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.253881] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.255970] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.256275] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    0.256279] TCP reno registered

[    0.256290] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.256345] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.256535] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.256620] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.256622] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.256624] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.256639] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.256648] pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.256649] pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    0.256670] pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.256671] pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    0.256691] pci 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.256692] pci 0000:00:1a.2: Performing full reset

[    0.256753] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.256755] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.256775] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.256776] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.256795] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.256797] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.256817] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0080

[    0.256818] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.257086] PCI: CLS 256 bytes, default 64

[    0.257131] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.257134] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880087271000 - ffff88008b271000

[    0.257138] software IO TLB at phys 0x87271000 - 0x8b271000

[    0.257450] platform rtc_cmos: registered platform RTC device (no PNP device found)

[    0.257827] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    0.257860] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.257864] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.258035] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.258046] type=2000 audit(1295367863.156:1): initialized

[    0.269707] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.272175] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.272231] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.273006] nfs4filelayout_init: NFSv4 File Layout Driver Registering...

[    0.273117] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    0.273241] fuse init (API version 7.15)

[    0.273446] msgmni has been set to 15850

[    0.273519] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.273751] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.273756] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.273758] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.273809] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.273886] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: device [8086:0045] has invalid IRQ; check vendor BIOS

[    0.273894] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.273915] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 16 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.274008] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: device [8086:3b42] has invalid IRQ; check vendor BIOS

[    0.274021] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.274069] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 17 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.274175] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: device [8086:3b44] has invalid IRQ; check vendor BIOS

[    0.274189] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.274235] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 18 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.274338] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: device [8086:3b46] has invalid IRQ; check vendor BIOS

[    0.274352] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.274399] pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: irq 19 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.274504] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: device [8086:3b48] has invalid IRQ; check vendor BIOS

[    0.274518] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.274565] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 20 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.274731] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.274830] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.274833] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.274923] nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0002 -> 0003)

[    0.274942] nvidiafb 0000:01:00.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.277712] nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0a29 

[    0.277714] nvidiafb: unknown NV_ARCH

[    0.279194] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    0.279197] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    0.279200] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    0.279203] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    0.279207] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    0.279340] efifb: probing for efifb

[    0.280779] efifb: framebuffer at 0x90030000, mapped to 0xffffc90002800000, using 8448k, total 8448k

[    0.280783] efifb: mode is 1680x1050x32, linelength=8192, pages=1

[    0.280785] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.280788] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.467062] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65

[    0.653394] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    0.654155] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.654876] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.657400] brd: module loaded

[    0.658536] loop: module loaded

[    0.659191] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.659199] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: can't find IRQ for PCI INT B; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.660531] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 21 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.660588] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    0.661855] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    0.663105] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.665367] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.665847] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.666314] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.666781] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.667253] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xc1d05000 port 0xc1d05100 irq 21

[    0.668412] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xc1d05000 port 0xc1d05180 irq 21

[    0.669564] ata3: DUMMY

[    0.669945] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.670513] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    0.671619] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.672549] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.673505] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.674396] tg3.c:v3.115 (October 14, 2010)

[    0.675214] tg3 0000:02:00.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.676480] tg3 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.684477] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95764m) rev 5784100] (PCI Express) MAC address 58:b0:35:f2:5d:45

[    0.686146] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 5784 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1])

[    0.687568] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[    0.688799] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

[    0.689880] sky2: driver version 1.28

[    0.690529] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.691108] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.691888] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.692911] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 104 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    0.692927] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: can't find IRQ for PCI INT B; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.694258] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1a.7 setup!

[    0.695574] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init 0000:00:1a.7 fail, -19

[    0.696494] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    0.697824] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1d.7 setup!

[    0.699139] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init 0000:00:1d.7 fail, -19

[    0.700072] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.701039] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    0.701066] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.702077] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1a.0 setup!

[    0.703396] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: init 0000:00:1a.0 fail, -19

[    0.750093] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1a.1 setup!

[    0.797025] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: init 0000:00:1a.1 fail, -19

[    0.843377] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1a.2 setup!

[    0.889998] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: init 0000:00:1a.2 fail, -19

[    0.936282] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1d.0 setup!

[    0.983200] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: init 0000:00:1d.0 fail, -19

[    1.030077] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1d.1 setup!

[    1.077507] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: init 0000:00:1d.1 fail, -19

[    1.124762] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1d.2 setup!

[    1.172326] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: init 0000:00:1d.2 fail, -19

[    1.219742] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI 0000:00:1d.3 setup!

[    1.268115] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: init 0000:00:1d.3 fail, -19

[    1.316413] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

[    1.364635] cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

[    1.413461] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.461995] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.510484] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.559340] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.608084] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.656960] usbcore: registered new interface driver appledisplay

[    1.705140] usbcore: registered new interface driver isight_firmware

[    1.752793] usbcore: registered new interface driver sisusb

[    1.800043] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    1.848432] i8042.c: No controller found.

[    1.895566] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.942768] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm5974

[    1.990230] rtc_cmos rtc_cmos: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.037735] rtc0: alarms up to one day, 114 bytes nvram

[    2.085046] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    2.132951] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    2.181151] applesmc: supported laptop not found!

[    2.228808] applesmc: driver init failed (ret=-19)!

[    2.276190] coretemp coretemp.0: TjMax is 105 C.

[    2.323312] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.372004] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[    2.421270] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    2.471154] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.520524] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.569974] usbcore: registered new interface driver ushc

[    2.619907] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.669393] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.718608] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    2.767925] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    2.817753] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 22 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.817778] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.839889] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    2.889503] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq

[    2.939613] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

[    2.989251] hda-intel: unable to grab IRQ 0, disabling device

[    3.038370] HDA Intel: probe of 0000:01:00.1 failed with error -16

[    3.087142] ALSA device list:

[    3.135217]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xc1d00000 irq 22

[    3.183385] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    3.231230] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    3.279814] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    3.328674] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.377142] TCP cubic registered

[    3.424918] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    3.472700] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    3.520620] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.568028] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    3.615415] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.662589] IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

[    3.710101] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.15

[    3.756413] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    3.802373] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

[    3.847936] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    3.893121] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    3.937730] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    3.981933] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    4.025485] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    4.068955] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    4.112034] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    4.154934] Registering the dns_resolver key type

[    4.197596] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    4.197605] registered taskstats version 1

[    4.240218]   Magic number: 11:392:439

[    4.281948] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: hash matches

[    4.495621] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    4.537384] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    4.578553] ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-898, HC09, max UDMA/100

[    4.621318] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    4.661602] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9750420AS, 0001SDM5, max UDMA/133

[    4.702045] ata1.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    4.743775] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    4.784056] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9750420AS      0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.825099] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)

[    4.866633] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    4.908279] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    4.950210] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.991674] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.991697] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.033882] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-898   HC09 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    5.082034] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    5.124694] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    5.167223] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    5.167285] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    5.243004]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    5.285195] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    5.327011] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    5.369034] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    5.411294] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    5.453288] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    5.494629] md: autorun ...

[    5.535026] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    5.589874] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    5.655446] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    5.697534] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    5.739660] Freeing unused kernel memory: 644k freed

[    5.782310] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[    5.825244] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1840k freed

[    5.868257] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1844k freed

[    6.028474] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 4320435967 ns)

[    6.070390] Switching to clocksource jiffies

[    6.612217] cat used greatest stack depth: 4760 bytes left

[    6.699134] gzip used greatest stack depth: 4600 bytes left

[    6.984013] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 4488 bytes left

[    8.784891] udev[969]: starting version 164

[    9.606231] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    9.606234] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   10.033284] NVRM: Can't find an IRQ for your NVIDIA card!

[   10.033286] NVRM: Please check your BIOS settings.

[   10.033287] NVRM: [Plug & Play OS] should be set to NO

[   10.033288] NVRM: [Assign IRQ to VGA] should be set to YES 

[   10.033292] nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1

[   10.033397] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).

[   10.033399] NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!

[   11.236027] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   12.958601] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 23 for MSI/MSI-X

[   13.723601] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   16.164952] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex

[   16.164954] tg3 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[   16.165497] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   21.755644] sshd (1660): /proc/1660/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1660/oom_score_adj instead.

[   26.608170] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## Mustang-Speed

Bump, 

Any ideas anyone...

----------

## kukibl

You could check this post here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-860544.html.

I'm running Gentoo on my MacBook (5,1 2008 Unibody model), but using refit (BIOS emulation), not EFI mode.

----------

## minimaul

Hi,

I had the same issue with the keyboard on the gentoo minimal CD - I used a SystemRescueCD booted in 64-bit mode to do my install - that worked perfectly.

To get the keyboard working on gentoo-sources 2.6.37, I didn't have to do anything - the default USB input device selections just worked.

If you boot using EFI, you will get lots of issues using your kernel parameters - you need to use a kernel patched to use EFI in physical mode for this MacBook Pro. Once you start using a patched kernel and remove your kernel parameters, more things just work.

You've been referred to my thread already - and I'll fix the patches there when I get a chance, but be aware that the guide I wrote doesn't help you get the NVIDIA chip working (as I'm not really interested in it under Linux).

It's probably not too hard (and I've had it working using nouveau), but I don't know if the binary NVIDIA drivers work correctly or not.

Edit: I've fixed the patches in my guide (it's now one big patch).

----------

